# Ingrid Steeger & Iris Berben - Zwei himmlische Töchter Folge 1-6 (D 1978) [21V]



## Sledge007 (9 Okt. 2012)

*





download | mirror 







download | mirror 







download | mirror 







download | mirror 







download | mirror 

​

mfg Sledge




*


----------



## suade (9 Okt. 2012)

:thumbup: Ingrid Steeger & Iris Berben,
die sexiesten Clowns die es je gab ! :drip::drip::WOW:

:thx:


----------



## ludwiglens (10 Okt. 2012)

das waren noch Zeiten damals,vor allem die Serie war echt cool


----------



## Weltenbummler (10 Okt. 2012)

Ein sexy Busen hat Ingrid.


----------



## sam (10 Okt. 2012)

ingrid war'ne klasse frau

danke für die bilder


----------



## tuncay (10 Okt. 2012)

Vielen dank


----------



## Baloo123 (10 Okt. 2012)

Danke für diesen Post - die pics/moovies haben den Abend gerettet :thumbup:


----------



## honigbärchen (11 Okt. 2012)

hübsch anzuschauhen !
:thx:


----------



## Soloro (11 Okt. 2012)

Kommt mir vor,wie gestern.

Vielen Dank!:thumbup:


----------



## cmd666 (11 Okt. 2012)

Klasse die beiden 

:thx:


----------



## tallenbea (11 Okt. 2012)

Da werden Erinnerungen wach. Danke!


----------



## JohnnyPlayer (12 Okt. 2012)

echte Klassiker :WOW::thx:


----------



## thole (13 Okt. 2012)

Das waren noch Zeiten :thx:


----------



## marin0303 (13 Okt. 2012)

Ach Ingrid....:crazy:


----------



## Luttzz (13 Okt. 2012)

Vielen Dank für die Videos!


----------



## wolf090335 (13 Okt. 2012)

Immer wieder nett anzusehen, danke für die alten Zeiten!


----------



## Micleh (14 Okt. 2012)

zeiten warns! lang ists her, aber immer noch schön :thx:


----------



## vdsbulli (14 Okt. 2012)

Ingrid ist einfach ne klasse Frau ( immer noch ) ^^


----------



## baumhaus14 (14 Okt. 2012)

danke für die caps


----------



## Thoma (16 Okt. 2012)

Könnten Sie mal wieder als Wiederholungen bringen.


----------



## Blaster (1 Nov. 2012)

geile sache das danke


----------



## gh2808 (5 Nov. 2012)

herzlichen Dank für die tollen Filme


----------



## uwe0166 (6 Nov. 2012)

schöne alte Zeit.


----------



## DEGSTAR (7 Nov. 2012)

Ja, damals war alles besser


----------



## sonny88 (7 Nov. 2012)

Hatte nette Hupen die Ingrid Danke


----------



## viper007 (24 März 2015)

immer wieder klasse


----------

